# Bandit 150 Problem



## mikemcC (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey guys I have a little problem with my bandit 150. First of all its got a JD diesel in it and runs and chips great but I have having a hard time getting it started in the morning. Brand new battery in it but in the morning it sometimes needs to be jumped to get started, but after that it runs and will start up all day. I do not have a preheat button on it but it hasnt been cold enough to plug it in yet. Any ideas why it needs to be jumped in the morning to get it going?


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 9, 2009)

is there a short draining the battery overnight?

i used a chipper with a beacon on the left fender. somone turned the key past off to acc and it flashed all night, dead battery in the AM. 

try disconnecting the neg terminal when you shut it off at the end of the day then reconnecting it in the morning. if it starts fine you have a short basically trickle draining your battery rather than trickle charging it.


----------



## mikemcC (Nov 9, 2009)

I have tried that before but it didn't work. I don't know what it is, it is just hard starting every morning.


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 9, 2009)

If hard starting means you crank and crank until the battery goes dead then it sounds like it's not getting fuel at first. Does your JD have a prime pump? My 200+ that I just sold had a prime pump by the fuel pump. Giving it a few pumps in the morning helps it crank over right away.

If not that, maybe it's the fuel pump going weak.


----------



## groundsmgr (Nov 10, 2009)

Make sure that battery ib on a piece of plastic or wood. Some times they will drain in a metal box. Also have some one check the alternater for out put. It may die down if alternator gets warm.


----------



## mikemcC (Nov 10, 2009)

I do not believe its a fuel problem, it just sounds like its not getting enough juice which is very strange since I got a bigger battery than was in it before. I dont know if the cables are bad or what. Maybe the alternator is going though too? I am unsure here.


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 10, 2009)

mikemcC said:


> I do not believe its a fuel problem, it just sounds like its not getting enough juice which is very strange since I got a bigger battery than was in it before. I dont know if the cables are bad or what. Maybe the alternator is going though too? I am unsure here.



Alternator would make sense if you're getting juice back into the battery by jumping it but then, come morning, it's run out again after using it all day. Should be easy enough to test - just take it to an auto store that has the testing equipment and they'll probably check it out for free.


----------



## mikemcC (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea ill have to have it tested. It is just very slow turning over in the morning so much so that it sounds like it will just drain the battery.


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 10, 2009)

could it be the starter on the way out? but then it would act up all the time, not just on cold starts. hmmm

does it do this all year long or is it as bad in warm temps as it is in cold temps?


----------



## mikemcC (Nov 12, 2009)

I put all new cables and new termails on it and it hasnt been doing it so I am hoping this solved the problem! Thanks guys!


----------



## Marty B (Jan 14, 2010)

*Diesel problems*

In my experiences, batteries, faulty battery cables and fuel delivery cover 90% of the problems I've had with diesels. There are some good tips here...fuel line leaks (air in the fuel lines, pin hole leak) can be temporarily overcome by priming. If the engine turns over vigorously but doesn't start, it's usually air infiltration into the system, don't kill the battery!. Slow cranking means there is a starting (electrical) problem. I am not familiar with the 150, so I don't know how old it could be. With an older chipper corroded cables can be an issue...you did good, always start with the cheap fix. Our Woodchuck has a Murphy Switch that aids starting...I don't really understand how it works....Anybody care to chime in?


----------



## JCONN (Jan 14, 2010)

My 200+ does that about every six months or so. Its starts hard and then gets progressivly worse. I have to take the cables off and clean the crap out of all the contact points and then it runs fine again for another six months. It's never corrided either its like a film from all the dust causing the prob


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 15, 2010)

The Murphy switch is for engines with low oil pressure and/or overtemp auto shutdown. You push it in to "over ride" the low oil pressure shutdown. Once the engine is running and has oil pressure you can release the button.
The Murphy switch is all self contained except for the sensors. You can achieve the same thing with relays, sensors and some creative circuit design. 
Rick


----------



## Marty B (Jan 15, 2010)

*VA-Sawyer....*

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 15, 2010)

If you replaced your battery because it kept dying then chances are you damaged your starter. Low voltage is the worst thing you can do to a starter. Always replace your battery at the first sign of low voltage.

Can you smell diesel near the engine that would indicate a leak under pressure either from the lift pump or the injection pump? If diesel is getting out the air is getting in while it is not running. Is the machine parked on a hill that would cause fuel to drain back to the tank? Is engine compression OK? Is the fuel filter clean? Adda can of yellow Heet or maybe Seafoam to rid the system of water every 3-6 months. Does the chipper have an in-tank fuel filter? Run the fuel tank empty (at the yard) and look inside for a filter or any rust/water/crud. Clean out the tank and refuel and bleed the entire system.


----------



## mikemcC (Jan 15, 2010)

hey guys thanks for all the suggestions but I keep it plugged in at night now and no problems at all getting it started. Thanks tho!


----------

